# Favorite Member(s)?



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Post your favorite member(s) here, and we'll see where we are from there.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy, Josh., -Niko</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CLOSE THE SPOILER!</div>


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">^^^</div>


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 21, 2010)

This topic has already been made .-.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> This topic has already been made .-.


So have a lot of topics, and I figured as much anyway.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was here about a week ago.  As far as I know, you've been on TBT for more than a week.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd have to go with.... myself.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 21, 2010)

Anna
Joe
Tyeforce
Jas0n
JasonBurrows


----------



## Numner (Mar 21, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">^^^</div>


:C

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ZEXION<333</div>


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2010)

Conor, Marcus, Elly, Alfred, Andy, Sam, James ect. Mostly the people I've known for ages.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 21, 2010)

I think Tails-Doll29, Josh, SAMwich, Rockman, Conor, Comatose, Miranda, Pachireecko and many many others.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Zexion nowadays/new username?


Josh. Conor, Youlittleelly, Master Crash, AndyB, ash/Phil(can't seperatr them XD), Zexion and some others.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 21, 2010)

Pretty much everyone but not the people I don't know. Except for Burrows, no offence.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 21, 2010)

Azila, Trela, Waluigi, Hal, Master Crash and some others... If I don't know you, you aren't my favorite. :S


----------



## Trela (Mar 21, 2010)

Like I said.

Trela don't play the favorite game. Wahahahahaha!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 21, 2010)

Sarc said:
			
		

> Azila, Trela, Waluigi, Hal, Master Crash and some others... If I don't know you, you aren't my favorite. :S


Sarc, Sarc, Sarc!! <3


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 21, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Like I said.
> 
> Trela don't play the favorite game. Wahahahahaha!


;-; oh.. I see *cries*


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2010)

Everyone I know. :L


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 21, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<33333


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2010)

Josh : D, Sakura, Kitty![Sarah!),  Andy, And much much more. : D


----------



## OJ. (Mar 21, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> This topic has already been made .-.


Twice.

OJ. .


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 21, 2010)

That Tom kid is pretty cool.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> That Tom kid is pretty cool.


I have to agree. XD

And haven't we already have this thread?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

JasonBurrows is the best member of all time tbh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows is the best member of all time tbh.


*hopes for sarcasm*


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy
Jas0n
AndyB
Numner
Zexion
Pally
-Mez 
Megamant125
Nevermore
Tyeforce
Shadow Joleteon

<3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Alfred is at the top?!?


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 21, 2010)

Nevermore and Tyeforce are kind of nice. Ehingen Guy too.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Alfred is at the top?!?


No order


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go count my losses in my corner. 

*goes into Bacon Boy 's corner of TBT*


----------



## OJ. (Mar 21, 2010)

Nevermore is cool, as well is Peekab00m.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... what?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy
> Jas0n
> AndyB
> Numner
> ...


Wahey, somebody loves me!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're on my list! Or do I not matter? I thought we were friends? I thought our plans to create a third deathstar would work! It's not my fault Vader died!


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Do you return the love?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't see your list, soz XD

@Peekab00m: Mayybeeee ;]


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee head games now.. I see how it is   :'s


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2010)

BB and Brian.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hal and Travis
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Joe


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 21, 2010)

I like no1 here  :veryhappy:


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> I like no1 here  :veryhappy:


Well no one like's you


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true fact tbh


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ikr?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Everyone in my signature.


----------



## kalinn (Mar 21, 2010)

Shinobibeat, Ricano, Numner, Master Crash, Pear, Night, Bita, Luvbun, Bacon Boy


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Everyone in my signature.


:\


----------



## Ricano (Mar 21, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Shinobibeat, Ricano, Numner, Master Crash, Pear, Night, Bita, Luvbun, Bacon Boy


There's only 3 owls now, I think :T


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 21, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*GASP*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thought I had put you in already. @-@


----------



## merinda! (Mar 22, 2010)

None.

They're all horrible people. Especially Rawb. **


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 22, 2010)

No specific order: Pally, Gnome, Ricano, Master Crash, Nightray, AndyB & Rawb!


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> None.
> 
> They're all horrible people. Especially Rawb. **


You're just jealous of my badassery.


----------



## merinda! (Mar 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft, Couldn't even be me in an arm wrestle.


----------



## kalinn (Mar 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to all our owls ): we need to get that thread up again. lol


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah well, *sniff* I'm still awesome ;_;

I bet I could beat you, AT A REMATCH...BY THE FLAGPOLE AT 3 PM

I lurve you too Mishie!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> No specific order: Pally, Gnome, Ricano, Nightray, AndyB & Rawb!


 :'(


----------



## merinda! (Mar 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay, I'll bring snacks too.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he was on my list, of few people!


----------



## easpa (Mar 22, 2010)

Tyeforce
Shadow Jolteon
Josh
Jason Burrows
Nixie
Ehingin Guy
-Niko
Marcus

I might have missed a few people. :/
It's in no particular order, btw.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Everyone in my signature.


Tom sad face.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Well. Here's all I can remember, if I may have left out a few people but whatever. D:

Yuki
Comatose
Marlon
MrMr
Mr L
Poppygold
TravisTouchdown
Random Guy
-Niko
AndyB
Sonic111
Pear
Chocolate (Khocol4te)
Tyeforce*
Bacon Boy* <div class='spoiler_toggle'>*</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Despite the fighting in that Mario Galaxy thread I still love you guys wether you like it or not. >:3</div>


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 22, 2010)

No-one loves meh D:


----------



## Ricano (Mar 22, 2010)

Pally, Night, Kalinn, Niko, Andy, ACROX, Kiley, Rob, Mez (old ladies are badass 8L) and Jenn. I probably forgot some. :L


----------



## Kiley (Mar 22, 2010)

Everyone but that good swimmer.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 22, 2010)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Everyone but that good swimmer.


8l
I hope you drown.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you forget how to swim.

Oh and I hate that singer.
8D
and I love that old woman. ;D


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally, Night, Kalinn, Niko, Andy, ACROX, Kiley, Rob, Mez (old ladies are badass 8L) and Jenn. I probably forgot some. :L


I think you did (UN)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're automatically in. You have your own spoiler.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or did I? (wary)


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Ricano (Mar 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throwing apples at me will get you nowhere.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if they're poison apples?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


humph
Explosive apples are better.


----------



## merinda! (Mar 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally, Night, Kalinn, Niko, Andy, ACROX, Kiley, Rob, Mez (old ladies are badass 8L) and Jenn. I probably forgot some. :L


BADFG.
8D


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exploding apples that spray poisonous acid.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2010)

*clicks tongue*
Um...
People I talk to know who they are *.*


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 24, 2010)

Ricano, Master Crash, Gnome, AndyB, Miranda, Rawburt, Trikki (Professor Gallows), Jas0n, coffeebean!, The TBT Night Owls, Jak, Bacon Boy, and many others  .


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 24, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(sorry for double post.)  We should :'(  .


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Well. Here's all I can remember, if I may have left out a few people but whatever. D:
> 
> Yuki
> Comatose
> ...


I thought we were cat buddies?


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, I forgot.

On a related note: Pear is awesome cause he's randomly giving me all his TBT Bells.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot.
> 
> On a related note: Pear is awesome cause he's randomly giving me all his TBT Bells.


Arn't we cat buddies? D:


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, we're cat buddies.

:3


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Yes, we're cat buddies.
> 
> :3


/happiness  x3


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 24, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was an edit ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

I hate you Niko. You're In my awesome list.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I hate you Niko. You're In my awesome list.


I forgot about ya man, I'll add you in  .


----------



## Joe (Mar 24, 2010)

SAM, ANNA, CIARAN, FITZI.

YAAAAAAY.


----------



## damariobrothers (Mar 24, 2010)

nook
animalcrossingcool
numner
jake
least favorite:
professer gallows
jasonburrows
gnome.

i see my name nowhere...





i will poisen your food!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2010)

damariobrothers said:
			
		

> *nook
> animalcrossingcool
> numner
> jake*
> ...


Lolololololol

@Michelle: Mmmm-hmm.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 24, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> damariobrothers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You poisoned her with your guilt apples.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>

Apparently i need some apples for you now.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2010)

damariobrothers said:
			
		

> nook
> animalcrossingcool
> numner
> jake
> ...


It's good to see the love, man.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 24, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're automatically on my list.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How 'bout 'dem apples, eh?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 24, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apples? There were no apples.
Or canadians! /stereotype


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 24, 2010)

I love you all. X3 Naming my favorite members feels like this conversation:

Billy: Mommy, who do you love best?
Mom: That should be obvious! Your brother Ezekiel, who is far superior in every way.
Billy: BAWWWWWWWWWWW
Ezekiel: Dude, I told you. >_>;

So it's a secret >D

Least Favorite Members:
STILL Ron Ronaldo. UGH. Obviously a troll.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I love you all. X3 Naming my favorite members feels like this conversation:
> 
> Billy: Mommy, who do you love best?
> Mom: That should be obvious! Your brother Ezekiel, who is far superior in every way.
> ...


He's such a jerk 3:<


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 24, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right? It's so obvious that he's a 40 year old pedo. >_>
Who lives in his parents' basement
And only eats cheez whiz


----------



## merinda! (Mar 24, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A BAMF.
8D


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 24, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And only drinks Mountain Dew, with occasional side dish of Doritos.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You read my mind =O


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 24, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the diet of a native Ron Ronaldo. Sometimes, when he feels like going healthy, he'll snack on lettuce dipped in lard.

@Crash: That's what BAMFs do. 8D


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2010)

Uggh. All my GPX buddies (you should knwo who you are)
merrym (My mum)
jn0254 (my brother)
cahti (friend)


----------



## Yokie (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't throw their Wii's.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 25, 2010)

Pear, Niko, Sean, Ron Ronaldo, Crash, Andy, Rawb, Hub, Tom, Bacon, Rockman, and probably some others I can't think of.


----------

